# Post Surgery Bloat?



## JenniLenni

I've had two previous bowel resections, both done open surgery. Last Thursday, I had a third resection done laparoscopically. 

My stomach is still very bloated - I look and feel 6 months pregnant. (I even have stretch marks from the bloat!) Nurses and doc didn't seem concerned because I am passing gas. 

Any one else remember being this bloated post op? How long did it take to de-bloat?


----------



## DEmberton

Yep. Can't remember quite how long it took to go down,but it was at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## tincho_lavie

Hello Jenni, I'm going through a similar case. How was you evolution? It would be very useful for me to know it since I'm still hospitalized and I won't go away until the bloat fades away...

Thank you!


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Hi the bloating is partly due to the fact that you have been messed around with internaly n your body can bloat to create a space of air to cushion it from accidentlal pressure from external forces ie knocks n bangs.Or so i have been led to believe. It will go down in time . Also the insides will be somewhat swollen which adds to the swollen tummy look. 
Best wishes


----------



## DEmberton

I think they blow air into your abdomen as part of the laparascopic procedure to create a bit more working room, obviously. That's what I was told anyway.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

DEmberton said:


> I think they blow air into your abdomen as part of the laparascopic procedure to create a bit more working room, obviously. That's what I was told anyway.


oh ye that too ....


----------

